# Crestliner Fish Hawk 1600 opinions



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Guy's,
I have been looking for a new boat and have come across this Crestliner and it seems to be a lot of boat for the money, now I know a Lund is a Lund but I have not been able to justify the extra $3000.00 for the Lund.
Any thoughts??


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

both brands fall under the Brunswick Co. umbrella. There are quite a few crestliners where we fish, I never heard anyone complain about theirs.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I just bought a Lund last spring, after searching every conceivable similar brand. The Crestliner was right there on my list. Yes, you can save a bit of money. But the other side of the coin is resale value...you don't see many used Lund's for sale, and there's a reason. Honestly, my decision was based more on the floor space and layout. The Lund just met my needs better.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good boat - less $$


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Good boat - less $$


gospel from the WALLEYE CHAMPEEN OF THE WEST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

shametamer said:


> gospel from the WALLEYE CHAMPEEN OF THE WEST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you're referring to TD , Stein or TKP over here ST.... I have _NEVER owned_ a Crestliner ;I think Stein has though + besides there's alot of guys over hear that can take me to school regularly - I think I just mentioned several ; and I could name off a few more -- if you'd like.
:lol:
I just have a tendency to ask folks if they like the products they buy - that way if I have a need or whim to investigate a product or service , I often times have a baseline for good infomation. Word-of-mouth has ALWAYS been and ALWAYS will be the best mode of communication IN advertising.


Guys seem to like their Crestliners & Alumicrafts pretty well. I like Starcrafts and there's all those Lund guys....
Give it a bit & some guys'll have some first-hand about their own Crestliners here!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Crestliner is a good boat But I have to lean towards StarCarft myself you should look into them top quality Check out this thread.. They are coming out with a new tournament walleye boat, I will put a link for that as well.. Cya Slick

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=6&topic_id=242658&mode=full

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=6&topic_id=242254&mode=full

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=6&topic_id=236719&mode=full


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a 2001, 17' superhawk. It is a good boat. That being said I believe the Lund is a little better. I like the idea of the welded hull on the crestliner.
But I havent heard of problems with the riveted Lunds. I bought my boat new and have been all over and through it over the years, rigging it etc. I feel the fit and finish could of been a little better. I am not sure about the Lunds because I have not been completely through one. But from what I can see, at a show etc., the Lunds seem to be put together a little better with better materials. I think the ride on my boat could be a little dryer, but it is only 17'. 

I have no plans on getting rid of my boat. It has served me well. But if the price is $3000 dollars more for a new boat you plan on having for a while, I would go with the Lund. Much of that will be made up in resale value, if and when you do sell. 

Just my opinion from a pround Crestliner owner.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BUGBOAT said:


> ....I feel the fit and finish could of been a little better. I am not sure about the Lunds because I have not been completely through one. But from what I can see, at a show etc., the Lunds seem to be put together a little better with better materials....


Funny you should mention fit and finish, because if I have one complaint about my Lund (very minor as it is), there are a couple of small fit and finish issues that I have, like some of the latches on the compartments breaking...Lund replaced 'em, but one I've had to do three times now. And I have one area of the deck where the fit just wasn't quite as good as it could've been. These issues are so minor that I hate to even bring it up. I've been told many times that I'm a perfectionist. But heck, it's kinda like buying a new truck...for that money, I expect perfection. Maybe that's unrealistic, but that's my thought.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 20' sportfish by Crestliner. I am not sure if there is any "real" difference between the makes except for small design issues and trim treatments. My boat is a 2002. I like the open cabin on it and the lower platform off the back. I have NO complaints with it. Of course, I probably wouldn't have a lot of complaints with about any boat I actually own.  Rick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

My old 1750 Sportfish 115 Johnson was the best handling, smoothest riding, quickest on plane boat in it's size class I have ever been in. Only reason I sold it is I didn't own it, and the interest rates were killing me.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Well I bought the Crestliner so I will see how she works out.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Mines a 1984...and she is still going strong!!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey!......................I think I know that guy.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Houghton laker said:


> Mines a 1984...and she is still going strong!!


MANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at the size of that BIG SKreeN TV on the dash!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SunnuVa......... I bet that thing serves nachos , beer and soft serve ice cream too!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

scHwEET!!!!!!!
:evilsmile

G'Luck with your new rig wk4036 , and I trust you'll give us a "consumer report" of your own. Even though ya already bought yours (And I bet you don't regret it) there's a few mean @$$ walleye wizards right there that JUST GAVE TESTAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:SHOCKED:
Enjoy!
:woohoo1::mischeif::woohoo1:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I think it may be his computor monitor.:lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> MANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet that thing serves nachos , beer and soft serve ice cream too!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



I didn't get that figure of mine by dieting!! Just can't figure out how to get it to pop popcorn yet!!:lol: :lol:


----------

